# Stoner Fury almost done.



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Finally making head way with it. Should be ready to get wet next week and put a few hrs on it so we can see what it will do. My trim tabs showed up missing half their parts. Finish up wiring and plumbing livewell.


----------



## Run-skinny (Mar 19, 2012)

*Sweet*

Great looking boat!


----------



## Capt.Clint (Feb 13, 2013)

Awesome Rig!!


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Seats showed up and cooler back from upholstery put the Lenco's on it. almost!!!:cheers:


----------



## Run-skinny (Mar 19, 2012)

*Stoner fury*

Looks great!


----------



## Hou-Chap (Nov 10, 2004)

Looking sweet. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

sure doing a good job! Let us keep seeing pics!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

What prop are you putting on there? We've had the best luck with Mercury Pro Max, Bravo 1, and Bravo XS. That boat should run near 70 winter time.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

24p?


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

HDS , Sonic Hub , Lencos and LEDS all installed ! Wait for the pics


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I have added it up and know why 60k is not crazy price.... Well I guess it is but I didn't even add labor. Sonic HUb sounds good with just 2 speakers video on FB page.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

When rigging/building your own stuff accomplishment far out weighs labor costs.

Nice ride sir


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

I don't think you're going to be happy with the 3 blade prop on that boat. We tested props a whole lot on the early Fury's and the Pro Max and the Bravo XS ran best and the Bravo 1 is what most guides are running for heavy loads. Give us some performance updates when you get them but you should be running 70 winter time.


----------



## Run-skinny (Mar 19, 2012)

*crazy price*



paragod said:


> I have added it up and know why 60k is not crazy price.... Well I guess it is but I didn't even add labor. Sonic HUb sounds good with just 2 speakers video on FB page.


So, you can see why the demo model on our lot for $38.9k is a steal of a deal. It has a powerpole, 10 inch Bob's jackplate, Mercury 250 HP ProXs, Marine radio, Lowrance HDS and a Bravo 1 stainless steel prop. Come by and check it out!


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I don't think you're going to be happy with the 3 blade prop on that boat. We tested props a whole lot on the early Fury's and the Pro Max and the Bravo XS ran best and the Bravo 1 is what most guides are running for heavy loads. Give us some performance updates when you get them but you should be running 70 winter time.


Josh is going to send me a few props to try if weather breaks tomorrow it will be on the lake. Just a few more things to finish up probably over kill since the gauges have some much data now but went ahead and order the other gateway so the SHO will talk to the HD7


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I just want to throw a bone in the prop mix, I am running a 26 Fury with AWESOME success on my extreme, I revisited why we have been running 3 blades on our bass Boats for years. 
It helps if it is Balanced and Blueprinted so to speak.
And by the way I have ran EVERY prop listed and a few more. Right now this prop is FAST and tough.
It does like to be buried and the holeshot on my rig is very good. I run the OT4 25 during late spring through summer. Just for another opinion


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

RedXCross said:


> I just want to throw a bone in the prop mix, I am running a 26 Fury with AWESOME success on my extreme, I revisited why we have been running 3 blades on our bass Boats for years.
> It helps if it is Balanced and Blueprinted so to speak.
> And by the way I have ran EVERY prop listed and a few more. Right now this prop is FAST and tough.
> It does like to be buried and the holeshot on my rig is very good. I run the OT4 25 during late spring through summer. Just for another opinion


I tried a Fury on mine for ***** & giggles since my buddy had one on his bass boat, it's was a 26p and it was way too small for mine but it was pretty dang fast banging on the limiter the whole time in the summer. Surprised me, I got my out for a bigger one on the cheap just to see what it will do.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Made it to the water today and it was blowing! Got the first 2 hrs on it I only had a 21p so we couldn't do much. But rides great hole shot was maybe half a boat or less. I have a 12 inch plate and trim tabs no water psi problems or blow out with my beat up prop. Try it Thur when new prop arrives. ...


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

How did it run lower on the transon?


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice brotha !

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Nice job


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Ok here is where we are the seat base is a do over I came up with a better way to make access to the cooler and lower it a little bit. The gateway from Yamaha for the Nema2000 to the HD7 came installed it no info to the HD  . NO single from engine to Command Link for trim I have the installation manual and it shows all the engines but the SHO the other 4 strks look like you have to change a wire under the cowling to send the single to the ecm then to the HUB? All other data is working on command link. SO we went for another ride with the 26 P Bravo 1 64 MPH with 5400 rpms 3 guys in the boat and 30 gals of fuel hole shot was great with tabs up I didn't try down 1.5 on the jack plate hole 3 on engine I laid back their and looked while flying and it was holding 15 lbs psi H20 cav plate was 3 inches above the pad ! Anymore jack and I can see the intakes on the nose cone so I would say we are as high as we are going on plane at high speed. So if your shallow u can jack it up to 6 and stay on plane and hold PSI but not going to air it out any higher than 2. Josh at Full Throttle is going to send me another prop little less pitch and think that will do it. Im wondering if Im going to have to get the Lowrance gate way for engine data? Yamaha says it will talk. One more ? Can u make the Lencos position read on the HD ? It has a a reading for trim tabs but all I found was for Bennets and most of the guys say it didn't work very well.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Only picture they took


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

Next prop to try be there tomorrow.


----------



## Kcrob1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Added a little more green (lights & price) to it today...


----------



## Kcrob1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Here is the vid of it running yesterday -


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

How long u gonna be in rockport. If I'm there you're more than welcome to stay at the house.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Just for the weekend. 5ht 6th and 7th I rented a house thx for the offer. Got the engine talking to the HD now. But still no trim readings any body know the trick to getting it to talk to the Command Link gauges? I cant find it anywhere the book says on the Offshore 4 strk you have to move the pink and black wires form the trim sender to a different plug but it is very vague and nothing on the SHO engines I have tested the trim sender just S!!!! and giggles and it works fine. If the sun shines Sunday I will test the new prop and let ya know how it dose. I do have a concern its a small hub prop and a very reliable source said absolutely do not run a small hub on a SHO? Any ideas on this?


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

paragod said:


> Just for the weekend. 5ht 6th and 7th I rented a house thx for the offer. Got the engine talking to the HD now. But still no trim readings any body know the trick to getting it to talk to the Command Link gauges? I cant find it anywhere the book says on the Offshore 4 strk you have to move the pink and black wires form the trim sender to a different plug but it is very vague and nothing on the SHO engines I have tested the trim sender just S!!!! and giggles and it works fine. If the sun shines Sunday I will test the new prop and let ya know how it dose. I do have a concern its a small hub prop and a very reliable source said absolutely do not run a small hub on a SHO? Any ideas on this?


We've got at least 20+ shos running those ot4s and/or promax. No issues as far as hurting anything. They do blow out some and grip less for sure. The exhaust ring I sent will help with that a bunch but it won't jump like the bravo. Go hit it on google - tons of bass boats running that prop on SHO.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

On the ay to the water ! Before the storm! THX


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Have you had a chance to run the prop you got from Josh? Whats your results so far? Looking forward to hearing what that boat will do propped right on that SHO.


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

The led strip under the rub rail looks awesome. That's def on my list for sure. Looks good


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Have you had a chance to run the prop you got from Josh? Whats your results so far? Looking forward to hearing what that boat will do propped right on that SHO.


Not the 2nd one will do in the morning if wind will lay a little. Got the SHO talking to the HD now but still no trim signal any more ideas. I have tested the sender on engine and it works fine also hooked up a analog gauge just to make sure it works fine. I spoke to a Yamaha tech they advised you had to plug the 2 pink wire together on port side just under the flywheel did that still no go.


----------



## FAT TIRE (Nov 25, 2004)

Under the engine cowl on the top port side of the powerhead there two factory bullet style connectors, one male and the other female pink wires. Are you using a command link buss with the cable from the buss to the Lowrance network, or did you run the Simrad cable from the engine to the nmea 2000 either way should work if the pink wires are connected. Dont think it will work if your trying to use an analog gauge and NMEA at same time.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

No its all done with yamaha commad link and Yamaha link to the nema2000 I just used the
analog to test the sender on tilt tube.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

OT4 5300 rpm 60 mph with a good chop. Next?


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

very nice


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

What kind of led strip or rope is that? It looks good


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Just some waterproof LED tape nothing special in case whom ever purchases it after I'm done dose not wish to have them they will come off rather ez and not leave a foot print.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Trim gauge working now OMG what a brain melt played with gauge and the book for a hr now its working was just a gauge setting..:slimer::slimer::slimer:


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Seats in few more decals and will be done . I will be in RP this weekend. Probably will not get it wet but will for sure show it off I don't wanta be the first to load it full of fish.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Sorry one more.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Headed out!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice!

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## Hou-Chap (Nov 10, 2004)

Unique touch with the decal on the bow.


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

great looking rig. I'm jelly.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Really!


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

I tried the ot4 on a 21ls didn't work for me. I ended up with a turbo FXP


----------



## Kcrob1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Here are some various night shots on the water...


----------



## Kcrob1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Pics from the parade in Rockport & a cool night shot from prop testing the other night


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice job on the boat looks great!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I see it for sale in the classifieds. Are you going to start dealing them? Pics turned out great.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

These hulls are bad to the bone and Paragod did a fantastic job rigging the boat out and putting all the necessary options on it that everyone wants. The graphics and everything turned out great. His pricing is right on since he LOADED this thing out with everything you would ever want or need and his actual rigging job is second to none. Somebody is going to get a killer boat that will last a lifetime thanks to Stoner's terrific all composite rock solid construction.


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

Tye, the boat is parked at the house. Holler if u want to swing by and see it.


----------



## Redboat (Nov 26, 2014)

That boat turned out awesome.
I like the green lights under the outside rail. I am thinking of doing something like that under the inside gunnels of my boat. Will please you tell me what kind of and what brand lights you used?
Thanks


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> These hulls are bad to the bone and Paragod did a fantastic job rigging the boat out and putting all the necessary options on it that everyone wants. The graphics and everything turned out great. His pricing is right on since he LOADED this thing out with everything you would ever want or need and his actual rigging job is second to none. Somebody is going to get a killer boat that will last a lifetime thanks to Stoner's terrific all composite rock solid construction.


 Thank You.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

yellowskeeter said:


> I see it for sale in the classifieds. Are you going to start dealing them? Pics turned out great.
> 
> www.g-spotservices.com


 As you have seen Ive been selling the SuperCats (Robert Stoner) here and there for many yrs now as funds allow since I buy them out right and rig them and sell them. Thought I would give Adam's a shot as well. When this one move's along I will get another. KC is working on another one with some orange graphics on a white hull.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Merry Christmas! Thank you for all the comments it was fun now lets find it a new home.


----------

